# A Decent Auto Harvest



## dman1234 (Sep 28, 2012)

So I havent been a fan of the Autos but i had these two freebies and here they are at around 70 days, they spent 20 days under 24-0 and the last 50 days in 12/12, im pretty happy with the amount and in person they both are cover in trichs, one in perticular is really sticky.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow, those look great! I never dreamed auto's got that big. 

I just planted some. I think I will do it the way you did light wise, Thanks dman. And, i am not going to tell you to get dressed or anything.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 28, 2012)

Dam!!!!!   I may need to look into autos again...looks like a nice yielder..please try and get us a dry wieght...

:clap:   well done *dman*:48:


----------



## gourmet (Sep 28, 2012)

Looks very nice.  I have never tried autos.  Did your dog steal your camera and learn to upload photos too?


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 28, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Wow, those look great! I never dreamed auto's got that big.
> 
> I just planted some. I think I will do it the way you did light wise, Thanks dman. And, i am not going to tell you to get dressed or anything.



Thanks Rose im not suggesting thats the way to grow Autos but i was sick of their special needs for lighting and just stuck them in the flower room.


*4u2sm0ke:* 	Dam!!!!!   I may need to look into autos again...looks like a nice yielder..please try and get us a dry wieght...

Thanks 4U i will get a dry weight from each one and post it here and in my GJ.

*gourmet:* 	Looks very nice.  I have never tried autos.  Did your dog steal your camera and learn to upload photos too?

Thanks, yes actually, he did, his computer skills amaze me more and more everyday.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice autos D...  what are they??


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 28, 2012)

Great looking plant Dman!  I never had any of my freebie autos come anywhere close to looking that good.  

What strain was this?  Makes me wonder if it really was an auto--20 days veg and then 7 weeks of 12/12......


----------



## pcduck (Sep 28, 2012)

They sure look nice 

Now lets see if the bang is there.

Last auto I grew looked great but no bang


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 29, 2012)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Nice autos D...  what are they??




 Thanks Jaam, they are Hobbit and Micro Machine.

THG, I know what you mean, but they are autos, they may have been in 24/0 for a few days more than the 20 but were showing signs of flowering at that point, also they are 70 days from germ so they gotta be an auto.

Thanks PC duck, time will tell, one looks good, the other is extremely frosty, i will let ya know.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 29, 2012)

Actually, you could take a reg plant with a short flowering time like 7 weeks, give it a 3 week veg and have it finish in 70-75 days.  

My Hobbit did not grow anything like that and I had it under 20 hour light, the preferred light for autos.  Getting a much larger bigger plant going 12/12 does make me wonder about the auto in the strain.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 29, 2012)

I totally know what you mean THG, but they did auto, im as shocked by their growth as anyone.

The first pic is the 2 of them showing flowering while still in 24-0 and the second pic was taken on the 5th day they were in 12-12.


----------



## Locked (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice auto brosef....one of the better ones I have seen. I will play devils advocate here and say that the fact that you couldn't clone her and run this same cut over and over is yet another way that autos fall short. One of my biggest peeves against autos is the wide range of phenos you get from bean to bean without the ability to clone the better then average phenos. You can get 3 females from 5 beans and all 3 will be all over the place size and quality wise. jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, regardless, they just turned out great.  Whatever you did was obviously to their liking (I'll just pretend like I got a bad pheno :ignore: ....)


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks THG and HL.

Dont get me wrong im still not an auto fan, I have a 24-0 tent with T5 and a 12-12 room with hps, i have no where to put autos, and they take up space of a clonable strain. jmo


----------



## Locked (Sep 29, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Thanks THG and HL.
> 
> Dont get me wrong im still not an auto fan, I have a 24-0 tent with T5 and a 12-12 room with hps, i have no where to put autos, and they take up space of a clonable strain. jmo



I hear ya bro...I just wanted to point out that my biggest gripe against autos is not being able to hold onto a great pheno.  It kind of defeats a lot of what I try and do grow wise. I don't want to have to pop beans over and over again hoping to get a great pheno. I want to find that pheno and exploit it over and over.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for those cool pics.  Mine look somewhat like that and had to go 12/12 to flower.  
I agree Hammy- this was a sweet plant and I would have liked to get some clones from her.  
I only wanted something that would finish ahead of the rest and hold us over.  Since I wasn't clued in to the special requirements in the beginning my two autos have been more like regulars.  
Either way- it was fun.


----------



## Iams (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow dman. looking good!


----------



## canon (Oct 4, 2012)

Pot size helps plant size. Often all within the same time frames of the strain.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks Folks.

here is the first of the 2 at harvest, before during and after the trim.


----------



## tastyness (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice.
How big was she when you chopped her?
I'll be chopping "fake" auto number two today.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 4, 2012)

4 gallon ridgid plastic pot  w/ unamended FFOF, with just FFBigBloom & mollasses feedings set to 24/7 yielded me 81 grams off of a WoS.: nlxbigbud, so I'd have to say pot size lays creedence to the claim that bigger pot = more qty

jmo

p.s.* Beautiful harvest there DMAN *:aok:


----------



## tastyness (Oct 4, 2012)

*7ge*
:yeahthat:
I have some wicked 42L buckets that I want to use.  Have to wait till I can mix up some super soil for those.  
Might be in new digs soon with all sorts of potential.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks guys and gals.

Tasty she was 37 inchs from the ground in a 3 gal pot


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Oct 5, 2012)

Thats soo impressive esp for an auto Dman well done.
T4


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2012)

Smoke report please.
THats the only Problem Ive had with Autos is the Smoke never was all that Potent.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 5, 2012)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Smoke report please.
> THats the only Problem Ive had with Autos is the Smoke never was all that Potent.



No problem i will do one, one of the Autos is extremely sticky and i have hi hopes for it, the other one not so much, so we will see.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ok she was 40 grams dry, smoke report coming soon.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 8, 2012)

Here is the second of the 2 autos.


----------



## Locked (Oct 8, 2012)

Looks tasty dman. Congrats on the harvest.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks HL

Im kinda glad to be done with them, i have 1- Satori, 1-Pex, 1-Sharon and a giant larry all to finish in the next 20 days.


----------



## Locked (Oct 8, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Thanks HL
> 
> Im kinda glad to be done with them, i have 1- Satori, 1-Pex, 1-Sharon and a giant larry all to finish in the next 20 days.




Sounds like a busy three weeks...  Going to be quite a while before I get some plants across the finish line....but all three of the WiFi beans have broken soil so that makes me happy for now. I still have to order some Satori beans.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Oct 8, 2012)

11 weeks from seed for 40g is a pretty good deal . . . I've seen a couple people run ak autos that show similar yield and are sposed to be quite potent . . . very nice


----------



## Grownincali420 (Oct 8, 2012)

Those look awesome man, great job


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 16, 2013)

thats a nice lady you have thier dman. did you post what strain this is


----------



## Yama (Jan 18, 2013)

Those are some nice buds you got there.  Where did you get the freebies from?


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 18, 2013)

I like the amount the have on them i don't know what autos are, but thats alot of bud. i want to grow some now


----------



## Locked (Jan 18, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> i don't know what autos are,




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autoflowering_cannabis



Auto-flowering cannabis varieties automatically switch from vegetative growth to the flowering stage with age, as opposed to the ratio of light to dark hours required with photo-period dependent / short-day strains. Many auto-flowers will be ready to harvest in less than 10 weeks from seed. Dwarf varieties can have comparatively short stature while still giving decent yield. Conversely "super autos" can take over 100 days to mature and can reach over 6 feet tall. Auto-flowers are one of the fastest growing strain varieties for sale on the market today.


GHaze x Dieselryder auto-flower
*Contents* 
1 Origins
2 Naming
3 Advantages
4 Disadvantages
5 Well Tested Auto-flowering Strains
6 Super Autos
7 Breeding
8 See also
9 References
Origins

The true origins of auto-flowering cannabis are still somewhat debatable. The strain Lowryder by breeder The Joint Doctor was the original large scale marketed auto-flower. Lowryder contains Cannabis ruderalis genetics from a Mexican strain that was referred to as Mexican Rudy and is believed to be created from a cross between a Mexican sativa and a Russian ruderalis. Another theory is that the early genetics came from a Finland grown hemp strain called Finola, though the true origins may never be agreed upon. These early hybrids with large amounts of C. ruderalis genes were lacking some of the finer qualities of high grade cannabis strains available. Further hybrids from these ruderalis dominant strains were created using some of the more popular and standard photo-period sensitive strains including Williams Wonder and Northern Lights #2. Since the first marketable auto-flower, Lowryder, many large improvements have been made by very talented and devoted breeders such as Mossy, Lowlife, Flash Seeds and many more. The genetics behind these new auto-flowering strains that breeders are producing are generally not shared or if so only in very vague terms. This secrecy is done to keep others from producing knock offs of the strains.
*Naming*

As previously stated the strain Lowryder by breeder Joint Doctor is commonly referred to as the original marketable auto-flower strain. This strain received a lot of interest and mixed reviews at best. Since the development of the Lowryder, various breeders have developed a large number of improved auto-flowering strains. Online vendors have, as of January 2012, nearly 200 different autoflowering strains. Most of these auto-flowering strains can be identified by the presence of ryder (such as Afghan Kush Ryder by breeder World of Seeds) or the word automatic (or auto such as with the Auto Ak47 breed by Lowlife) in their names.
*Advantages*

The newly produced strains of auto-flowering cannabis have repetitively proven that they can produce quality medicine comparable with classical short-day strains. Breeders have reported THC content in the low 20% in some newer varieties while many varieties also have high CBD content. The advantages that auto-flower breeders report with their plants include:
Short Life span with many going from seed to harvest in under 13 weeks (some as short as 7 weeks)
Can be kept short in stature for "stealth" growing
The Cannabis ruderalis heritage causes flowering after 23 weeks from germination
No need for a separate vegetative and flowering environment (unlike with photo-period dependent/ short-day strains)
Relatively simple seed production, one plant can produce several hundred seeds even at 1' tall
As auto-flowers become exponentially more popular among home growers more information is appearing on the web concerning them. Several popular marijuana cultivation websites include new sections for auto-flowers and others such as Autoflower.net which is the first site completely devoted to them after high-bred closed their website.
*Disadvantages*

There continues to be small population of short-day cannabis growers that insist that auto-flowers are simply a fad and produce sub par medicine. The number one reason for these feelings are the understandable disappointment many had with the results of the first Lowryder. Also commonly argued is that when growing indoors, growers already have the ability to initiate flowering with photo-period/short-day plants at will by changing the lighting. Hormones such as BAP and paclobutrazol can also be used to completely arrest vertical growth in photo-period plants. There are however concerns about the carcinogenicity of some of these growth regulators. When growing outdoors, initiation of flowering in short-day plants is significantly more difficult to control than with auto-flowers. Another concern is the overall yield of auto-flowering plants which with some dwarf strains can be a half oz per plant. The last concern with auto-flowering cannabis is the chance of buying genetics that do not actually automatically flower regardless of photo-period. Thankfully as auto-flowers become more popular and individual strains are tested and reported on, the market is becoming more predictable.

*Well Tested Auto-flowering Strains*

Online seed vendors and (though rarely) medical cannabis dispensaries carry hundreds of varieties of auto-flowering strains. One problem (which is becoming a rarity) that has been encountered by various growers are strains that are poorly bred, sold as auto-flowers and yet do not automatically flower with age. Good Breeders like MOSSY, joint doctor, breeder's STITCH provide good medical quality auto-flowering strains.
*Super Autos*

Super Autos were created by breeder STITCH (FLASH seeds) in order to satisfy those growers looking for larger sativa plants with a more photo-period / short-day feel to them. A Super Auto (sometimes referred to as amazonian autos) starts flowering automatically only after a much longer vegetative period between 28/32 days most of the time. Just like other auto-flowers changing the lighting schedule does not affect the flowering cycle of these strains. It is not unusual for Super Autos to get over five feet tall with some becoming huge 8 foot bushes. The average life span of a Super Auto is 90 to 110 days from seed as opposed to the shorter 5585 days with most common auto-flowers. The added advantage of the longer life span is that slow maturing sativa phenotype have more time to develop and larger yields can be obtained.
*Breeding*

Creating true auto-flowering seed from two quality, true breeding auto-flowering parent plants is easy for most. Breeding new auto-flowering strains becomes more difficult when one attempts to make a hybrid with a non-auto-flowering strain. Some photo-period / short-day cannabis strains are heterogeneous - containing the recessive day-neutral or auto-flowering genetics along with the dominant short-day genetics. However a proper list of such strains is not yet available so most breeders treat all short- day plants as homozygous dominant. A true auto-flower is homozygous recessive for the day neutral genetics. Therefore most crosses between classical photo-period / short-day strains and auto-flowers produce few or no auto-flower progeny in the F1 generation. Regardless of whether the F1 generation produces auto-flowering plants, the higher performing and similar plants need to be recrossed. This F2 generation will contain approximately 25% of homozygous recessive plants which are auto-flowering. Still the few auto-flowers produced are not always stable and may require further stabilization. Further complexities with stabilizing auto-flowers has previously led to non auto-flowering and low quality strains making it into the market. Auto-flowering Cannabis Seeds are already on the market for a while, but in the last few years the popularity of auto-flowering seeds has skyrocketed and are a fact on the commercial market.[1] Many growers have marketed their own auto-flowering cannabis seeds, which are mostly indica/sativa hybrids containing a small part Lowryder #1 and/or Lowryder #2 genetics, in order to keep the auto-flowering properties. One type contains more Lowryder #1/#2 than the other.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2013)

Ive had yet to smoke an Auto Strain,, that can compare to really good Non-auto.
To me,,an Auto is like,,ahhhhh,,ya know,,what was the name of that movie with Burt Rynolds. With the banjo and the Hillbillies?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Mebeafarmer said:
			
		

> like someone above said....seems many autos never make it to the smoke report....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you follow my link below, I have one on a NLxbigbud autofem that i got as a freebie from the 'Tude.


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 20, 2013)

These were freaks as far as weight for Auto's go IMO,

 one was amazing to smoke and one was so-so, I have no idea which was which at this point, and so-so wasnt bad.

the good one was one of those strains i dont like to smoke at the bar, didnt even like it at home actually, paranoid, anyway these were freebies and the whole auto grow cycle doesnt work for me, if you have photo period strains they require their own room, forget that.

but they sure weighed nice.


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 1, 2015)

I had forgot about this thread, I still havent seen an auto as big as these were, but i havent grown an auto since.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 1, 2015)

Wow nice work, Gratz :aok:


----------



## ston-loc (May 8, 2015)

Ha, nice bump on the oldie but goodie Dman. Still have never grown an auto. Probably wont unless its a freebie from an order. Was going to, thinking I had one just for fun, and going through my "magic bean jar" the one freebie auto in there was smashed up somehow..  Those look crazy good for an auto though! Have never seen them look that nice


----------

